# Transfer money via IBAN online.



## neil77 (11 Sep 2008)

I am trying to transfer money to a bank account in Italy.
I have all the required details.
IBAN, BIC etc.
My bank UB wont do it via the online system they want me to call to the branch which i don't have time to do.
Does anyone offer this service?
The standard fee is 51c, i would happily pay 10 times that for the convenience of doing it online.

Any ideas?


----------



## so-crates (11 Sep 2008)

I have used Bank of Ireland's online transfer for international transactions (sterling) with little problem. The only mildly irritating thing about it (and I appreciate that it is sensible so I am not about to complain) is that you have to set up the recipient details online, submit, then wait for a confirmation code to arrive by post before you can send money to anyone. It took a day or two to set up (as opposed to being able to send there and then when in the branch) but once the recipient is confirmed you can re-use the details not a problem.

The only word of warning I would say, and you probably already know this but be very careful that you get the details correct. It is very difficult if not nigh impossible to get money back if you have sent it to the wrong individual. No cross check is made on the recipient's name. The BIC and IBAN are the only details that are validated and they are simply checked to be actual details.


----------



## DublinTexas (11 Sep 2008)

Halifax does not allow you to do it online but you can call their customer service which does it over the phone.

SEPA transactions are free with them too.

And once they payment is made they even send a confirmation letter.


----------



## soy (12 Sep 2008)

Ulsterbank are useless. Other banks with decent online banking allow you to setup and execute these sort of transactions online.
One reason I left UB for NIB.


----------



## Daffodil (12 Sep 2008)

The only problem with doing transfers on line with Bank of Ireland is that there is nowhere for you to indicate who is paying the charges or how much more you need to add to cover them.  I transferred money to UK earlier in the year.  BoI took the charges from the amount being transferred which meant the beneficiary got less than they were expecting.  This caused me major problems and meant I incurred interest charges for not paying a bill on time in full.  When I queried this with BoI their answer was it is better to do the transfer in the branch by filling out the form manually where you can indicate who takes the charges.  So much for moving with the times - way to go BoI !!!!


----------



## so-crates (12 Sep 2008)

I'd agree Daffodil (though generally I assume charges and adjust accordingly but that was just experience  - it should be explicit on their site) but in the case of the OP we are talking about a euro transfer so the same charges that we incurred do not apply.


----------



## neil77 (12 Sep 2008)

I am aware that some of the other banks allow you to do it online however i don't have accounts with them. I even went into an AIB & BOI branch at lunch time today with cash and they wont do a transfer, you have to have an ac in the branch.
What i was hoping was that someone offers it as a service where you can simply use your credit card (or paypal for example) and send the money that way without involving any bank account.


----------



## demoivre (12 Sep 2008)

International transfers with BOI are limited to €5000 per day if that's relevant to the op. I found it infuriating that I had set up the recipient details online,  waited for a confirmation code to arrive by post, and only found out when I tried to make the actual transfer online that I was advised that the limit was 5k . A week wasted.


----------



## macplaxton (14 Sep 2008)

I make Euro and Sterling transfers with the UB (14 in the last 2 years). Calling into the branch is inconvenient for me too - but as doing it online isn't an option - here's some ideas for workarounds.

The main requirement on a personal account appears to be that they have a hard copy and original signature on the form. Faxes aren't acceptable as it isn't a business account.

1) You can initiate a transfer from any branch in person. They will submit the completed transfer form to your own branch for processing.

2) Get some blank forms from the bank (either collect them or get them posted to you). Get someone to hand your completed form into any branch.

3) Get the blanks forms as above, but ask to see if they will accept a completed form posted into your own branch.

Have a chat with the branch and gently persuade them to come up with another solution. They might be able to come up with something that is more convenient for you.

HTH,
Rich


----------



## DublinTexas (14 Sep 2008)

neil77 said:


> I am aware that some of the other banks allow you to do it online however i don't have accounts with them. I even went into an AIB & BOI branch at lunch time today with cash and they wont do a transfer, you have to have an ac in the branch.
> What i was hoping was that someone offers it as a service where you can simply use your credit card (or paypal for example) and send the money that way without involving any bank account.


 
In your cash scenario your local post office offers something called eurogiro that for 5.08€ is offering transfer of cash to bank accounts in a number of European countries.


----------

